# mkv 2.5L build by integrated engineering...! vote!!!



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

integrated engineering is asking on facebook which engine to work on for their project car... options are 1.8T, the FSI and the i5.

if they DO the buil on the i5, we will most likely end up with cams, and who knows what else. after all, the more the development, the greater the products.

so, go ahead and vote!

http://www.facebook.com/inteng


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

I keep looking but don't see anything on their page about this lol


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Voted this am


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Voted and asked all my FB buddies with 2.5's to vote too!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> I keep looking but don't see anything on their page about this lol


its actually the first thing you see when you go to their page.

be sure to click on: posts by integrated.

btw, we have 34 votes... the 1.8 has 37


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh ok, I must not be able to see it because I'm on my iPhone.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Voted!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Voting is now at 36-37 favouring the 1.8t


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

voted


----------



## bryce917 (Dec 16, 2008)

Just voted... now we're up 38-37. There's been enough development of the 1.8T, let's see what Integrated can do with a 2.5.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> why keep on beating on the 1.8t? be innovative and use the i5..





thygreyt said:


> more than anything, the i5 will SHOW what you can do... cause you'll have to make it. the others will only show that you are capable of improving all the stuff that already is available.
> 
> why reinvent the wheel, when you can make a jet plane?


43 to 37, we are up! 

the 2.5 is like pam anderson at 12. so much potential.. yet it was under developed!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Man, this will mean more things I wanna buy that will pull money from the wheels fund. Ang I still need an intake mani...GAH!:banghead:


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

voted


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Up to 47 - 38 votes with the lead!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Voted, 51 to 38


----------



## killa rabbit (Aug 13, 2010)

got my vote i5 :thumbup:


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Voted. 56 to 39!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

spread the message.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

i had my girlfriend vote :laugh:

59-39!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> i had my girlfriend vote :laugh:
> 
> 59-39!


 
LOL!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

VOTED  we have 61


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Me and the fiance are voting now! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

voted at 67 to 39!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

We got them all beat by a good margin now, only question is when are they gonna stop the poll?


----------



## 08Drabbit (Feb 3, 2011)

voted, 2.5 = winning:laugh:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

So I guess a good question to IE is what we would like to see them do!

Thoughts?


----------



## 08Drabbit (Feb 3, 2011)

GTACanuck said:


> So I guess a good question to IE is what we would like to see them do!
> 
> Thoughts?


definetely cams and head work


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Used my wifes facebook


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

08Drabbit said:


> definetely cams and head work


:thumbup: Cams for sure. Thats one of the very few things that are not out there yet for the internals. Would be great to see!


NA or Boost?


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

I voted!!!!


----------



## kirbz09 (Mar 21, 2011)

voted! we're up by alot! Think we got this in the bag y'all!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I know they are already out there but Id like to see an affordable header. Only one company still makes them and they are very nice but wayyy too pricey. Id also like to see Cams more then anything but thats easier said then done. Just anything new and exciting for the 2.5 is good enough for me haha.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i think they wouldnt do a 2.5 NA when a turbo would give WAY much cheaper and powerful... who knows?

so far we have a ratio of 2:1 which is good.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

what is this facebook you speak of


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Voted. Although, Im in FL...hopefully they dont have a problem with the chad on my ballet...

89-39


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Looking good for the first day in voting!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

hopefully we can keep it up


----------



## 08Drabbit (Feb 3, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> i think they wouldnt do a 2.5 NA when a turbo would give WAY much cheaper and powerful... who knows?
> 
> so far we have a ratio of 2:1 which is good.


fully built NA would be awesome to see.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it would...

i still havent bought the pistons, so i'm still in time to do NA...

we just have to wait.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Don't worry guys, we haven't forgot about the NA crowd. In fact, I'm in the early stages of working on a personal NA 2.5 build. Should make a fun daily...


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

What Id really like to see is a full lightweight pulley package like they have for the Vr6 and 1.8ts. Noone has really dove into that area yet and I think there would be decent gains to be had by doing so.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Don't worry guys, we haven't forgot about the NA crowd. In fact, I'm in the early stages of working on a personal NA 2.5 build. Should make a fun daily...


 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

110-39 for the voting! 

Josh, very excited to see what you plan on doing next year!


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

woot vote vote vote vote or die


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Voted....avoided death........YESSSSS!!!!:beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tay272 said:


> What Id really like to see is a full lightweight pulley package like they have for the Vr6 and 1.8ts. Noone has really dove into that area yet and I think there would be decent gains to be had by doing so.


I would buy such product the instant it was available, regardless of debt.

Let's reaume voting, spreading the word and then we'll see what we do...!!


----------



## MKVrabbit07 (Apr 7, 2011)

bump


----------

